# TRIFECTA: More power, more fun for your 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo (LE2)



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

2016+ Chevrolet Cruze - 1.4L Turbo

This year, Chevrolet released the long-awaited “Generation II” 2016 Chevrolet Cruze as a follow-up to their globally successful 2009-2016 “Generation I” Chevrolet Cruze. Sporting a ground-up redesign and improvement over the first generation Chevrolet Cruze, the new 2016 Chevrolet Cruze is an amazing vehicle.

TRIFECTA is the industry leader in providing aftermarket recalibration (“flash tuning”) for the Chevrolet Cruze and is pleased to announce the Generation II Chevrolet Cruze MY2016+ vehicle software recalibration (reflash) for vehicles utilizing the 1.4L turbo (LE2) engine with either the 6 speed automatic transmission (6T35 / RPO:MNU) or 6 speed manual transmission (M32-6/ RPO: MF3).

The new Chevrolet Cruze drives fine for what it is, but that didn't stop our GM Small Gasoline Engine (SGE) engineering team from unlocking massive power gains from the LE2 engine, and turning it into the sport compact it should be by drastically improving vehicle driving character while adding TRIFECTA exclusive performance-oriented features such as Performance Auto Stop Mode (PASM) and Driver Selectable Vehicle Modes (DSVM).

*Power Gains*

Specific gains over factory calibration are up to (uncorrected) 97lb-ft of torque and 59 horsepower, with peak gains showing at up to 74lb-ft of torque and 51 horsepower, with no vehicle modifications beyond the calibration.



_*click for full size*_

*A Sportier Driving Experience*


Beyond power gains, and often overlooked by other tuning outfits, TRIFECTA expended a herculean effort to make the new Chevrolet Cruze _drive_ better. Pedal response is dramatically improved across all driving maneuvers. Transmission shifts become predictive, adaptive, and purposeful. With TRIFECTA, the Cruze just wants to go. The car is ready to deliver performance, when you need it, without a big fuss.


*TRIFECTA Exclusive Features*


With TRIFECTA's calibration, you also get the kind of features you expect from TRIFECTA. Performance Auto Stop Mode (PASM) recalibrates the auto-stop feature on the fly to deliver instant off-the-line performance by inhibiting auto-stop (when PASM is enabled). Driver Selectable Vehicle Mode (DSVM) allows you to revert to a largely stock-responding vehicle when you feel like just putting around. Both features are activated based on the cruise control arming state (factory cruise control required for both features).


*More to come*


Now that TRIFECTA has brought their calibration only package to market, we look forward to developing hardware modifications for the vehicle. High flow exhaust components, and cold air intakes are part of our hardware road map looking forward. Also, support for the 2017 Chevrolet Cruze (including the long-awaited hatch) will be arriving soon!


For more detailed information and pricing, see the product page. For inquiries, please feel free to send email to [email protected] or Contact Us.


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 30, 2016)

WOW great job! Do you think my wife would notice I install your tune in her car?


----------



## tlk-1997 (Aug 18, 2016)

Just placed my order! I have your tune in my 2015 impala, 2015 sonic turbo, 1997 camaro SS, and now 2016 Cruze Premier RS.


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 30, 2016)

tlk-1997 how is the new tune?


----------



## tlk-1997 (Aug 18, 2016)

Heavymetal said:


> tlk-1997 how is the new tune?


I had posted a quick summary on Trifecta web site in the comment field. The tune has help the stock quick shift 1st to 2nd to 3rd timing. With premium fuel the 1.4l pulls hard. I think they held back a little compared to the 1.4l LUV tune that I have in my 2015 Sonic. The Sonic really pulls hard. The Sonic is an RS model which has a different gear compared to the standard Sonic. For the Cruze, I think it was more of a strategic business decision to hold back the horsepower because of the exhaust and CAI they will be coming out with soon, gaining potential higher horsepower output. I am overall happy with the tune and think it is worth the money. If you are looking for something really aggressive I would reconsider. Trifecta has always been my choice in tunes. I started working with Vince back in 2009 with my chevy LT1 tune. The tunes are reliable. 

TLK


----------



## BlkEco (Feb 3, 2012)

I just ordered my tune yesterday and it will be arriving Saturday. I am very impatiently waiting. I love the new Cruze so much the only thing it is missing is a little more power so this will help that.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

You should do something about the dark grey font on black background on your product page. it's hard to read.


----------

